# Another sleep poll -- with a twist



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

I want to try to get an idea of how our babies sleep respective to age -- if there is any relationship there. Please vote for hours and age.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

8 hours at 6 weeks, up to about 12 hours by 3-4 months, down to 11 hours now (21 months). That's nighttime. She still has a 2-3 hour nap every day.


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

2 years old. 10-12 hours at night. 3-4 hour afternoon nap on weekends and holidays. Once a week will sleep 14 hours because of those missed naps when she goes to afternoon daycare.

Edited because I can't count. Or, to tell the truth, I was too lazy to actually count.


----------



## willibug (Jan 4, 2002)

At 14 months, baby sleeps 11-12 hours at night, and averages 1-2 hours total naptime during 2 daytime naps. Night-time sleep is interrupted due to nursing every few hours. Right now, he is teething, and nurses almost constantly!


----------



## Curious (Jan 4, 2002)

Irishmommy: so that's how you vacuum.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

2-4 hours at night. She's 19 months. That's really being generous. Most nights it's an hour and a half, tops! HELP!


----------



## saige (Dec 16, 2001)

Saige is 3, and sleeps about 8 hours in a row.Willow is 10 months and NURSES the whole night,except maybe 1 hour.I'd say she's latched pretty much 90% of the night.


----------



## saige (Dec 16, 2001)

Oh,and Saige doesnt nap.Willow never naps longer then 1 hour away from me.


----------



## tara (Jan 29, 2002)

5 months and he occasionally sleeps for 2-3 hours, but most of the time we're looking at 45 minutes to an hour and a half. Ugh. And, he takes a couple of 30 minute naps daily.


----------



## troymama (Feb 21, 2002)

Troy naps during the day, never more than 45 minutes.
He's 10 months old.
At night, I think he sleeps... I'm not sure. I only flip over once or twice a night.

But if I put him down to bed before I go to sleep with him, he wakes up every hour like clockwork. Last night I had to nurse him 3 times to get through a movie -- once before the movie, once in the middle, and then about 15 minutes before it was over I just gave up and went to sleep with him. I wonder how it turned out...


----------



## talah'smommy (Jan 4, 2002)

Talah is 15.5 months old and she will take a 1 to 2 hour nap solid sleep . At night I put her down around 8-9 and she will sleep 3 -4 hours solid if I am lucky and then until about 4 every 2 hours maybe?(I am sleeping so I don't really know) and then until 8ish it is like every hour? she is teething now so It is at its worst.

Leena>very tired


----------



## monkeymama (Mar 26, 2002)

my ds is six months.....i nurse him to sleep each night around 7:30/8 ish - he sleeps until around 12 or so (occasionally wakes up when i go to bed around 9:30 or 10), then as the night wears on he seems to wake roughly about every two hours. Although lately he has started to be wide awake at three or four in the morning for about an hour or so (UGH!!!) and nursing will not get him back to sleep. He is usually awake for good around 6:30 a.m.

He naps everyday for about 1 or two solid hours (this only started happening about a month ago - for first five months of his life had a very difficult time napping at all - would just nap in the carrier or stroller when i was out with him)

I am a tired mama! I am really looking forward to having even just four solid hours of sleep in a row one day! Sounds like many other here can relate!

MM (ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......)


----------



## LiminalOne (Mar 1, 2002)

Finn (10 mos) will sleep a 3-4 hour stretch at the beginning of the night though also will wake up often til I come to bed. During the day, he takes two naps between 40 mins and 2 hours either in the sling (like right now







) or rarely on the bed (again, he doesn't sleep well withput constant contact).

But it's getting better


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I voted for 2-4 hours consecutively and 2-3 years in age.


----------



## isismama (Mar 8, 2002)

Eli is a little over 6 months and he sleeps 6 to 7 hours in a row. He started doing this at about 3 and a half months. I just know my second child will wake up every two hours!!


----------



## yoga (May 1, 2002)

Esaias is 6 weeks old today







and sleeps for 4-5 consecutive hours, no nursing, during the pm as long as I'm there when he reaches out to do his bed-check. My other 2 were totally different, though. I don't think there's a correlation btw age and sleep pattern;every kid's different.

But this is interesting information.


----------



## zealsmom (Nov 22, 2001)

17 months and usually sleeps 9 to 10 hours (down from 12 hours)at night and 2 hours during the day.


----------



## reesa (Apr 22, 2002)

Maia is just about 8 months, goes for about 5-6 hours when she is put down and then wakes about every 3-4 after that for a total of about 11 hours sleep a night. Usually naps for about an hour 3 times a day.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Annalee is almost 16 months and I can't complain and never could with her when compared to how my son was. She Goes down around 8:30- 9 after nursing and usually bouncing around the side-car crib. after that she May wake one or two times up until about 12 wherein I go and offer her binky and/or nurse her if she wants. she will go back to sleep quite easily. She then usually sleeps well through the night, sometimes nursing once or twice every several hours or just sleeping right through ( a lot of times when she's had a bath right before bed). usually sleeps 'till 8:30. I voted for 6-8 hrs. consecutively.
Also, she takes two one hour naps, although I'm wondering if I need to adjust her schedule so that she takes only one.
TRUST Laura


----------



## stinkerbean's mom (May 7, 2002)

Dakota (9 mos) goes to bed around 8pm. Although tonight she went to bed at 6:30. She wakes every 2 - 2.5 hours, and is up for the day between 6:30 and 7:30am. Lately she is taking 2 naps that range from 30 min to 2 hours--for a total of 1-3 hours of napping.


----------



## summermom (Nov 20, 2001)

ds is 11 mo and wakes every 1 1/2 to 2 hours, more often towards morning. If I'm not in bed, he wakes every 20 minutes or so. But at least he's no longer staying permanently latched on like he was a couple months ago -- that was really driving me out of my mind!


----------



## Ivanhoe (Apr 11, 2002)

Vicente is 13 months and he falls asleep on the breast around 10:30/11 pm and he goes between 3 to 5 hours in a row. So around, 2, 3 -or 4 if i'm lucky! he briefly nurses back to sleep, and goes a couple of hours more, nurses again and then fully awakes when i get up at 8:30 am. Some nights he wakes much more, and some other nights he is latched almost full time. He naps twice, once before noon and again around 5pm


----------



## winnierfm (May 29, 2002)

Hi--I'm new here but had to vote on this poll. My 7 month old nurses every 1 1/2-2 hrs around the clock. This means I have to wake up at night as I can't nurse lying down...I'm very tired.

My two year old sleeps 12 hrs at night and takes an hour and a halft nap. Oh the baby takes 4 30 min naps a day with an occasional hour.

Both of them sleep with us still.


----------



## Deirdre (Dec 1, 2001)

Dd ususally goes to bed around 9pm and is up at 5:30 am. She usually wakes up once or twice and nurses one of those times. She usually takes one nap of one hour a day. That totals 9-10 hours of sleep in a 24 hour period, not much









Last night something nice happened....dd slept in another room with dh (room being painted and had to sleep in other rooms). Anyway, she slept great! Woke only once and he patted her back to sleep. Hmm, could it be that she wasn't parked outside the all night diner????


----------



## dfoy (Nov 20, 2001)

10 months and sleeps 10 -12 hours without waking. Not a good napper, though. Only about 2 hrs. total throughout the day. Sometimes a solid 2 hrs., sometimes 60 - 90 min in the am and 30 - 60 min in the pm.

She's been a good night sleeper since about 3 months.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

No clue. He's approx 3 mos. & if I wake up to nurse him I fall right back to sleep so don't remember it, but often wake up with my pj's askew & breast hanging out. No idea how many hours or how many nursings.

Then again, 2yoDD still nurses at some point at night, too, so ... can't tell the nurslings without a scorecard









- Amy


----------



## moxy (Dec 4, 2001)

My son is 8 months old & sleeps 9-11 solid hours every night, in bed with me. He only cat-naps most days, though -- 20 & 30 minute naps usually. Still, I know I am blessed. He has slept like a rock since we started co-sleeping exclusively at 6 months.


----------



## Kimlee (Mar 8, 2002)

Our daughter turned 2 this June. We initially co-slept until her squirming kept us all up at night so at 6 months we moved her into a co-sleeper beside our bed. At 18 months she began sleeping from 7 p.m. to 6:30 a.m. once we weaned her from nursing at night. She still naps for about 2 hours in the afternoon.


----------



## shari1973 (Apr 18, 2002)

She is 2 and wakes every 2 to 3 hours. Nurses and goes back to sleep. One nap a day maybe an hour. My son woke up 2 to 3 times a night till he was over 3. So I am use to it.


----------



## Denise K (Feb 26, 2002)

12 months, sleeping about 2-2.5 hours at a time. On a good night. So the "2-4" category makes it look a little better than it is...







This is hard; I am tired. I do fall asleep while nursing, but when we have a harder night, I don't have any reserves left to cope.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

At 18 months dd started sleeping 10-11 hrs at night, plus about 2 hrs during the day.

Before that she went through phases of waking at night, but it never bothered me as I'd nurse and fall back to sleep anyway. That is the wonderful thing about co-sleeping for us, I never got up and could never remember how many times she woke anyway!

Come to think of it, maybe I'm still nursing in my sleep and she doesnt really sleep through the night..............but who cares?!!


----------



## wwhippetcrazy (Mar 3, 2002)

Evy is almost 12 months and I would say she sleeps around 6-7 hours straight...she still nurses a few times, but neither of us wake up enough to see what time it is...so it could be longer stretches...


----------



## willowzmomma (Jul 23, 2002)

Hello I am new here and absolutely love this site!
Anyway....My Daughter Willow is 5.5 mos old and takes a couple of hour naps during the day and sleeps from about 9pm till about 4am. About every other night she wakes up at 1 or so for a little snack!


----------



## rianna (Jul 28, 2002)

I just posted a thread about my dd not sleeping lol..
she is 6 mo .. wakes 1-3 times an hour all night long. Sleeps with me and we just nurse, nurse, nurse. During the day she takes 3 naps usualy for 30 min to an hour.


----------



## MamaSoleil (Apr 24, 2002)

Soleil is 3, sleeps the night, about 11-12 hrs, no naps.
(this only started about 4 mts ago, when she cut her last molar)

mamasoleil


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

Dearest Mothering Friends:

The Family Bed is the only way I ever got any sleep the first year my first baby, dd, was born.

She never slept through the night.

She is now 22 and is still a night owl.


----------



## JavaJerri (Mar 20, 2002)

Deegan is 29 months old. Sleeps10 to 11 hours at night. Takes a 2 1/2 - 3 hour nap in the afternoon. (Until he was 19 months old, he never slept more than an hour at a time.)

Jerri


----------



## Alstrameria (Sep 8, 2002)

BabyS is 17 mos, and has slept through most of her life, except for month 6 through 7.5 when she was teething and I was subsequently losing my mind.

Now she sleeps 11-12 hrs a night and 1-3 hrs during the day. She doesn't usually stir at night, but if she does, she's easily comforted back to sleep. Dh gets up with her, she's an early riser - 6-7:30, it really varies, and the occasional 5:30 am!


----------



## CollegeMama (Oct 31, 2002)

DS is 4 months old now and sleeps anywhere between 4-6 hours straight at night (we co-sleep.) He takes very short naps (30 min. or less) 2 or 3 times a day.
Marcy


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

DD is 13mo and sleeps mostly throught the night and has for a long time. except last night when she woke every half hour to nurse







: She has a cold and can't breath well laying down, I think that was most of the problem....

this is what she sleeps through in the morning tho....

4:45~ get her out of bed asleep, take her to the car in the cold air (with a blanket on her of couse)

4:50~ drive daddy to the bus

5:10~ home again, get her (still sleeping) out of the car, back into the house, back into bed...where I go back to sleep for an hour and a half

7:15~ get her out of bed (still sleeping) pack her into the car, drive to work (nanny job at someone else's house), get her out of the car, go inside

8:00~ finally have to make her wake up so I can put her down and get breakfast ready.....

luckily she doesn't wake up most mornings, if she did I would be in trouble, because I wouldn't be able to go back to bed


----------



## Envision (Dec 6, 2002)

My ds only ever woke once a night even as an infant usually at 5am or so and that gave me at least 5 hours of deep sleep...

At 9 weeks he was sleeping 12 hours and has done that ever since...he naps once or twice during the day 2-4 hours...depends on our day and his mood!!

zzzzzz,
Oils


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

Jacob is 13 month old. He sleeps about 5 hours from the time he nurses to sleep until his first waking and then nurses every 2 hours until 6:30am, when he wakes like clockwork. He naps twice a day, anywhere from 45 minutes to 2 hours per nap.


----------



## kaismom (Aug 20, 2002)

kai sleeps with us and usually sleeps for three hours one time during the night and then wakes every hour and a half to 2 hrs for the rest of the time. We are trying some pantley tricks so hopefully this will improve a little. He is 8mos


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Almost six months. Will sleep about two hours in a row.


----------



## LGSW (Dec 12, 2002)

Almost 2.5 and still wakes to get in our bed every night. I would say 4-6 hours is the longest stretch. Is the only answer moving her bed to a different room? i really want her to learn to sleep all night because I don't want her crawling into our bed on our newborn 5 months from now, when I may not realize what she is doing (of course I will probably be more alert because i'll be waking with the baby, etc). Usually I don't even wake up when she climbs into our bed so I can't nip it in the bud. I wake up later and she is cramming me into the wall or, like early this morning, putting her feet up on my face. Nice.

I can't believe there are actually children her age or younger who sleep 8-12 hours at a stetch! OMG!

lindsey

PS--my daughter has been nightweaned since 19 months and fully weaned since 26 months.


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

What am I doing wrong!? Some of you mamas are really lucky. My 9 month old wakes every 30-60 minutes after first going to bed, and then squirms, kicks me in the gut, and reaches for my hair every 1- 2 hours all night long, (whether she has nursed or not), often for an hour duration till she eventually settles. My 2.5 year old woke frequently too, and only started sleeping for blocks of 4-6 hours straight at 27 months. DD#1 still wakes once to join us all in the big bed and occasionally reverts back to waking often with crying. Both my girls slept much better as tiny babes till around 3-4 months of age. Any tips? An ironic twist is that this evening dd#2 slept for 2.5 hours straight after I put her down!!!!!!!!!!! I am off to join her.................G'night, (cannot believe that there is no MDC smilie icon for someone yawning)


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

Shirada - - you are doing nothing wrong. Babies are all different!

I'm still up a lot too, and would consider a 4-5 hour stretch a rare treat.


----------



## countrymom (Aug 27, 2002)

Nathaniel is baby #2 and sleeps MUCH more than his brother did. He is 3 months and goes to bed @ 8:30 & sleeps thru to 1:30- 2:30- nurses then sleps until @5am nurses & sleeps until big brother wakes him up-- anywhere from 7am- 8:30 am. (But will go back to sleep till 9:00 if brother leaves him alone)

This makes my life much easier as I am actually getting some sleep! He has had this schedule since the first week . His brother had no schedule- would wake and nurse at all times...(often every hour & half)


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

Natasha is eight weeks old and for a couple of weeks now has been sleeping for a five hour stretch most nights, followed by a feeding and a two hour stretch. I consider myself very lucky! dp and I have been told we look pretty good (ie, not totally haggard) for being such new parents, and I think it's due to dd sleeping like that combined with co-sleeping so that early morning nurse really doesn't hurt so bad.

naps during the day though...she almost always needs to be carried.


----------



## nataliekat (Dec 3, 2002)

Maisie is 10 weeks old. She's been a pretty good sleeper since about the second week. Now she's sleeping from 10 p.m. to 5 a.m. (7 hours - yippeee!







) She wakes up then to nurse for half an hour and goes back to sleep for about another three hours. Life is good. I pray it stays this way.


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

Avey is almost 3, and usually sleeps from 9- at least 7, except for when he goes to daycare 3 days a week, sometimes he doesn't go to bed that early and sometimes will sleep later
Abby is almost 9wks old and she is a sporatic sleeper. She prefers to be held and will not sleep for more than an hour in the crib...she usually sleeps in the car, and she prefers our bed, which is where she sleeps...what can I say, sleeping with the baby is better than no sleep.........sometimes......until I wake up with a hicky on my boob because she grabs the wrong part when I am sleeping ....Avey did that LOL luckily it has not happened with Abby ....yet....
When Abby is in our bed, sometimes she will sleep 4-5 hours in a row....and then the next day she is usually stuck to my breasts all day....
then she has days where she sleeps like 2 hours all day and is up til 1 in the morning .
I think it depends on if she is having a growth spurt


----------



## Chelly2003 (Jan 5, 2003)

3 years old and sleeps 10-12 hours at night, and a 2 hour nap during the day.
He's always slept like a LOG........ we still have to WAKE him up with all that sleep!










Chelly


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

Must be nice! I would love that!!!


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

My baby will be one in a week and sleeps 2 or 3 hours at a stretch. My two and a half year old sleeps through the night (8pm-6am) and has since he was 15 months old. He also takes a 2-3 hr nap. We nightweaned him at 15 months because I was pg, and dh started getting up with him. After one night, he decided it wasn't worth it getting up for dad







.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

Veronica has just turned 3 months.

she sleeps from 11ish (we dont put her to sleep till we are ready to go too) till 7ish (dh's alarm goes off)

I change and nurse her, and we sleep till maybe 10ish

she takes a few 1 hour naps, maybe a 2 hour one early evening (4-5ish)

:sinister :sinister :sinister :sinister


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

3 1/2 yo - 8:30ish - 7ish (will co-sleep from around 1-4am to morning)

2 yo - 7:30ish - 6ish (all night in her own bed (crib))

2 mo - 10ish - 8ish (up every 4-6 hours, co-sleeping)


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

My 10 month old DS wakes about every 2 hours. I am *so* glad I'm not alone! DH apparently didn't sleep more than two hours at a time 'til he was 2yo, so I guess I'm in for another year of no sleep.







Oh, well, he's a happy, well attached baby, and that's more important than sleep, right?


----------



## padomi (Dec 28, 2002)

7 months old and 11 hours, then back to sleep for an hour or two. 4 30 minute naps a day.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

because my son is FINALLY sleeping all night. he will be four on 23 feb. & has just recently weaned... i think. hasn't nursed for maybe 2 weeks.







before he would nurse to sleep @ 10:00 or so & wake up around 1am like clockwork, nurse a minute & stay asleep till morning. now AT LAST he falls asleep w/out nursing. i read to him or rub his back & he is out cold till 9 or 10 am. i never minded him waking at night; i would fall back asleep while he nursed. but the last few months were hard; i was starting to feel REALLY irritated by the nursing. i am SO glad i let him self wean though. i am proud of myself, & of him, he's doing wonderfully!


----------



## saram6778 (Feb 14, 2003)

Nicholas is 22 months old. he sleeps about 2 hours at a stretch. waking to nurse every couple of hours all night long. he goes to sleep around 11 pm, and wakes around 8:30 am. He naps for 1-2 hours around 3 pm.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 13, 2002)

I voted two times because I have 2 kids- the oldest is almost two and sleeps kind of in his own bed- up until he strarted sleeping in the regular bed he slept 8-12 hours a night. He self weaned at 16 months when I was 4 months pregnant.

My baby is 3 months today, and he sleeps around 6-8 hours, in the bed with us







nurses and goes back to sleep...


----------



## ntengwall (Feb 21, 2003)

My son is 7 months old and pretty much wakes up every hour at night and wants to sleep with my nipple in his mouth! It's getting really hard and I NEED SLEEP!!


----------



## Marisa's*Mommy (Feb 25, 2003)

Marisa is 23 months and sleeps (in our bed) about 10-11 hours at night, usually 5-6 hours straight before waking up to nurse a couple times. Then she goes right back to sleep...usually within a couple minutes. She naps once a day for about 2 hours.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

liam is 26 months and sleeps a good 12 hours straight (in our bed). this has only been in the last few months though. before that he was an every 2-3 hour waker, until i started losing my supply due to pregnancy.


----------

